# "Sparks Kidney and Liver Cure"



## William J. Lemp (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi,

 I'm new to the forum. I was just wondering if anyone knew the approximate value of a Sparks Kidney and Liver Cure bottle (brown in color and 9 3/8" tall). It also says "Perfect Health" and "Camden N.J.".  It is in excellent condition, probably indoors it's whole life. I'm working on uploading pics. 
 Any info would be appreciated...

 Thanks


----------



## epackage (Apr 9, 2011)

$400-450.......if this is the bottle you're talking about...welcome to the forum...Jim


----------



## markh (Apr 9, 2011)

The cure version can sell for around $1000. One brought that on ebay in Feb.

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&rt=nc&nma=true&item=130481949622&si=jWBVXf7iEkBmjUmzaCbfTEyL5l8%253D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT

 and another just sold at the last Glass works auction, lot #205 for 650+15% buyers premium.

 http://www.rtam.com/glassworks_catalog/cgi-bin/CATALL.CGI

 It's a great looking bottle and a rare cure bottle. 

 Mark


----------



## epackage (Apr 9, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  markh
> 
> The cure version can sell for around $1000. One brought that on ebay in Feb.
> 
> ...


 
 Good call Mark, I went with the other bottle because he didn't mention Trade Mark in his description, I guess we'll have to wait until he replies...Jim


----------



## William J. Lemp (Apr 10, 2011)

Thank you all for responding! Mark, my Sparks bottle is like the one in your pic.


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 10, 2011)

Evening Gents,

 Man, I like Jim's hexagonal shouldered guy. Is the Paterson collection going farther afield? The schnozzola on that gentlemen pictured seems less pronounced on yours, Jim... Is it just me? I'm squinting as fast as I can. [8D]


----------



## epackage (Apr 10, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> Evening Gents,
> 
> Man, I like Jim's hexagonal shouldered guy. Is the Paterson collection going farther afield? The schnozzola on that gentlemen pictured seems less pronounced on yours, Jim... Is it just me? I'm squinting as fast as I can. [8D]


 No Surf, found it on the Bay along with the price...I have about 15 or so nice window bottles not from around here but that's it....[8D]


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 10, 2011)

> No Surf, found it on the Bay along with the price.


 
 Hey Jim,

 And quite the price it is. Then again it's a great looking big nosed bottle. markh's round shouldered model is echoing Warner's Rochester in shape & color to me.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 10, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 How much for that nose???  [8D]


----------



## epackage (Apr 10, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Exactly what I was thinking...Great reserch minds must think alike, now if I can find a job as a fact checker or researcher I would have it made....Sadly my body is breaking down because of years of physical abuse at work[][]


----------



## Oldihtractor (Apr 10, 2011)

nice pics they look firmilar   this one had damage  see listing  

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230598775597&ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT

 as for the one in the above auction  a perfect one would bring 600.00 plus  and the curved top  cure version should fetch around 1000.00 to 1400.00 a nice Nj bottle 

 more info for you here 

 http://www.rtam.com/glassworks_catalog/cgi-bin/CATALL.CGI

 still a great bottle nice find!! John


----------

